# a letter with cooperation proposal



## Nusia

Olá gente!
Could you please look through the letter below and correct mistakes. I need to send it to one of my companies' potencial partners from Brasil and it's inadmissible if I fear them off with my translation!!!


Prezada Senhora...,

Me dá muito prazer de reentrar no contato com você. 

Lhe comento que ao finalizar um analise do mercado e avaliar os seus produtos concluimos que é um bom tempo de entrar na cooperação com a sua empresa. 

Quais são os seus terminos e condições da cooperação comercial? Nos podem conceder a exclusividade de destribuição no territorio ruso? 

O primeiro passo seja o registro dos produtos na Rusia. Por regra geral o fabricante paga pela registração pois os documentos relevantes ficam ligalizados no nome do fabricante. 

A nossa empresa tem uma grande experiência na organização do registro para fabricantes. Damos tudo o nosso suporte facilitando tudos os tramites ao longo do processo completo.   

No anexo segue a lista dos requisitos para o registro ruso, por favor o examinar e fornecer os documentos necessarios caso decidem cooperar. 

Também no anexo você encotrará o modelo de cama a demo unidade da qual queriamos adquirir.  

No aguardo dos seus observações,

Atenciosamente,


----------



## spielenschach

Nusia said:


> Olá gente!
> Could you please look through the letter below and correct mistakes. I need to send it to one of my companies' potencial partners from Brasil and it's inadmissible if I fear them off with my translation!!!
> 
> 
> Prezadaos Senhoraes
> 
> Me dá muito É para mim um prazer de reentrar no em contato com você convosco. Lhe comento
> Venho informá-los de que ao finalizar uma análise do mercado e avaliar os seus vossos produtos concluímos que é uma boma tempo altura de entrar na em cooperação com a sua vossa empresa. Quais são os seus vossos términosos e condições dae cooperação comercial? Nos Podem conceder-nos a exclusividade de deistribuição no em território russo? Que o primeiro passo seja o registro dos produtos na Rússia. Por regra geral o fabricante paga pelo registraçãoo pois os documentos relevantes ficam liegalizados no nome do fabricante. A nossa empresa tem uma grande experiência na organização do registro para fabricantes. Damos tuodo o nosso suporte facilitando tuodos os trâmites ao longo dee todo o processo completo. No Em anexo segue a lista dos requisitos para o registro russo, por favor o examinar e fornecer os documentos necessários caso decideam cooperar. Também no anexo você encontraráão em anexo o modelo de cama que queríamos adquirir.  No aguardo dos seus observações,
> Ficando a aguardar os seus vossos comentários,
> 
> 
> Atenciosamente,


----------



## Nusia

Oh, thank you! I see there's a lot to be studied yet! I guess my upcoming visit to Portugal in October will do a lot of good ))      
                                                                                                     I just assumed that *unidade demo* could be an equivivalent to *demo (demonstrative) unit* in English. What's the correct term in Portuguese?


----------



## spielenschach

Pode ser simplesmente "o modelo de cama que queríamos adquirir"

Saúde.


----------



## Nusia

Caro Spielenchach,

Eu mandei a solicitação corregida e recebei o retorno. Abaixo é a minha resposta para a Rita (responsável por export duma empresa de Brasil com qual procuramos cooperar). Peço o favor que verifique o seguinte:

Prezada Rita,

A cama solicitada é o modelo *HM 2002 C*.

Após verificar a devida documentaçaõ que fornece o fabricante a orgão de registração determina o custo exacto o qual não superará € 25.000.


No aguardo dos seus notícias,

Grata,


----------



## spielenschach

Nusia said:


> Caro Spielenchach,
> 
> Eu Mandei a solicitação correigida e recebei o retorno. Abaixo é a minha resposta para a Rita (responsável porelo export duma empresa deo Brasil com a qual procuramos cooperar). Peço o favor que verifique o seguinte:
> 
> 
> 
> Prezada Rita,
> 
> A cama solicitada é o modelo *HM 2002 C*.
> 
> Após verificar a devida documentaçaõão que fornece ao fabricante a o orgão de registraçãoo determina, informo que o custo exacto que não superará € 25.000.
> No aguardo dose seuas notícias
> ,
> 
> 
> Grata,


 
Saúde


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Nusia said:


> No aguardo dos seus notícias


Em "burocratês" brasileiro, "No aguardo de suas notícias" quer dizer precisamente o contrário do que supõe o Spielenchach. Quer dizer que o remetente *está aguardando* uma resposta.


----------



## spielenschach

Dom Casmurro said:


> Em "burocratês" brasileiro, "No aguardo de suas notícias" quer dizer precisamente o contrário do que supõe o Spielenchach. Quer dizer que o remetente *está aguardando* uma resposta.


Mas *no* não é português?!
Para além disso agora adoptaram o partitivo francês, "*de* suas notícias"?


----------



## Outsider

Não é um partitivo. «No aguardo de suas notícias» é como «[fico] na expectativa de suas notícias», ou «[fico] à espera de notícias suas». É uma frase elíptica, se quiser.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá,

Perdoem-me a ignorância e a minha intromissão, mas "no aguardo de suas notícias" é correcto e/ou habitual dizer isso, pelo menos em pt-pt?

Nunca utilizei essa expressão, mas sim "ficando a aguardar as suas/vossas notícias".

Obrigada!

Zahrah


----------



## Outsider

Zahrah said:


> Perdoem-me a ignorância e a minha intromissão, mas "no aguardo de suas notícias" é correcto e/ou habitual dizer isso, pelo menos em pt-pt?


Não conheço a expressão em pt-pt, mas isto é para pt-br.


----------



## Zahrah

Obrigada, expressão muito estranha para mim, mesmo que seja para pt-br


----------



## moura

Normalmente, nas cartas em português europeu (de Portugal) termina-se assim:

Na expectativas das suas (ou Vossas) notícias,
Melhores cumprimentos
ou 
Cumprimentos
ou 
Os meus cumprimentos
ou (menos formal)
Cordialmente


o "aguardo" do PT-BR deve corrresponder a "expectativas" do PT-PT


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Não é um partitivo. «No aguardo de suas notícias» é como «[fico] na expectativa de suas notícias», ou «[fico] à espera de notícias suas». É uma frase elíptica, se quiser.


Nesse caso é dialecto e então não deve utilizar-se na corespondência oficial?



moura said:


> Normalmente, nas cartas em português europeu (de Portugal) termina-se assim:
> 
> Na expectativas das suas (ou Vossas) notícias,
> Melhores cumprimentos
> ou
> Cumprimentos
> ou
> Os meus cumprimentos
> ou (menos formal)
> Cordialmente
> 
> 
> o "aguardo" do PT-BR deve corrresponder a "expectativas" do PT-PT


Quanto a mim, aguardo notícias vossas ou na expectativva de notícisa vossas são expressões idênticas, sinónimas, portanto.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Notei alguma perplexidade e até certa incredulidade, para não dizer inconformismo, entre os amigos portugueses que acabam de descobrir esse "No aguardo de". Acreditem, por favor, que por mais aberrante que lhes soe aos ouvidos, é um fecho muito comum nas cartas comerciais escritas por brasileiros. Tão comum que se tornou clichê nesse tipo de correspondência. O Google traz 140.000 registros de "No aguardo de".


----------



## Vanda

No aguardo de é fecho convencional de cartas comerciais por aqui.
Vejam também este manual para secretárias com modelos de cartas (a partir da página 16).


----------



## Outsider

spielenschach said:


> Nesse caso é dialecto e então não deve utilizar-se na corespondência oficial?


Dialecto é o que fala toda a gente.
«No aguardo de suas notícias» não é assim tão diferente de «Na expectativa das suas notícias», pois não? Quem estiver habituado a uma fórmula deve entender a outra.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Acho que o redator que inventou a fórmula "No aguardo de suas notícias" terá julgado, por critérios subjetivos, que esta seria a maneira mais delicada possível de dizer "Mande-me imediatamente as suas notícias". Mais delicada do que "Na expectativa de" ou "À espera de".


----------

